# Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong…Part 3 – SoBong



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

You are currently viewing: Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 3 - SoBong

I recommend that you view the 3 threads in the following order:

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 1 - Sumeike

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 3 - SoBong

Here are the results for SoBong Taichi 0.40 to 0.70.

Please do not confuse this with SoBong Xunmeng, which is the anti cold version and has more thicknesses.

Column 1 = Band cut with ball bearing ammo size.

Column 2 = Average speed in Feet Per Second (FPS)

Column 3 = Draw Weight in pounds (lbs), exactly as it appears on the digital luggage scales.

Column 4 = Temperature indoors, which was always the same.

I don't include the actual length of the band in the results for 2 reasons.

1). We all have different draw lengths.

2). The band length could be 10mm or more out because of the natural stretch increase over time.

Besides, we all know when we have pulled the band to or close to maximum stretch.

SoBong Taichi 0.40

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 13.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 294

Ammo - 7mm 281

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 225

1 - 1 inch 11.18 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 274

Ammo - 7mm 262

Ammo - 8mm 246

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

7/8 - 7/8 inch 9.88 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 268

Ammo - 7mm 254

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

3/4 - 3/4 inch 8.92 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

5/8 - 5/8 inch 7.43 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 233

Ammo - 8mm 213

Ammo - 9.5mm 184

1/2 - 1/2 inch 6.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 233

Ammo - 7mm 215

Ammo - 8mm 197

Ammo - 9.5mm 169

3/8 - 3/8 inch 4.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 205

Ammo - 7mm 187

Ammo - 8mm 171

Ammo - 9.5mm 147

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 10.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

7/8 - 3/4 inch 9.27 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 275

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

3/4 - 5/8 inch 7.90 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 226

Ammo - 9.5mm 193

5/8 - 1/2 inch 6.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 251

Ammo - 7mm 232

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

1/2 - 3/8 inch 5.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 233

Ammo - 7mm 213

Ammo - 8mm 193

Ammo - 9.5mm 164

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 12.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 285

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

1 - 3/4 inch 9.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 274

Ammo - 7mm 259

Ammo - 8mm 242

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

7/8 - 5/8 inch 8.67 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

3/4 - 1/2 inch 6.60 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 215

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

5/8 - 3/8 inch 5.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 236

Ammo - 7mm 216

Ammo - 8mm 197

Ammo - 9.5mm 170

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 10.93 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 285

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

1 - 5/8 inch 8.94 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

7/8 - 1/2 inch 7.42 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 247

Ammo - 8mm 226

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

3/4 - 3/8 inch 6.08 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 227

Ammo - 8mm 207

Ammo - 9.5mm 175

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 9.42 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 260

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

7/8 - 3/8 inch 6.89 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 220

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

SoBong Taichi 0.50

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 16.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 272

Ammo - 7mm 265

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 237

1 - 1 inch 15.28 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 291

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 269

Ammo - 9.5mm 241

7/8 - 7/8 inch 14.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

3/4 - 3/4 inch 12.77 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 277

Ammo - 8mm 259

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

5/8 - 5/8 inch 10.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 281

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

1/2 - 1/2 inch 8.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 242

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

3/8 - 3/8 inch 6.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 234

Ammo - 7mm 218

Ammo - 8mm 196

Ammo - 9.5mm 174

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 14.87 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 290

Ammo - 8mm 276

Ammo - 9.5mm 243

7/8 - 3/4 inch 13.82 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 309

Ammo - 7mm 294

Ammo - 8mm 273

Ammo - 9.5mm 236

3/4 - 5/8 inch 11.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 301

Ammo - 7mm 283

Ammo - 8mm 261

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

5/8 - 1/2 inch 9.72 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 244

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

1/2 - 3/8 inch 7.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 189

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 15.95 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 283

Ammo - 8mm 271

Ammo - 9.5mm 246

1 - 3/4 inch 12.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 286

Ammo - 7mm 276

Ammo - 8mm 261

Ammo - 9.5mm 231

7/8 - 5/8 inch 11.10 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 282

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

3/4 - 1/2 inch 9.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 269

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

5/8 - 3/8 inch 7.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 225

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 14.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 288

Ammo - 8mm 273

Ammo - 9.5mm 243

1 - 5/8 inch 11.56 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 271

Ammo - 8mm 263

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

7/8 - 1/2 inch 9.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

3/4 - 3/8 inch 8.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 275

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 236

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 10.93 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 293

Ammo - 7mm 278

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

7/8 - 3/8 inch 9.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 286

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

SoBong Taichi 0.60

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 16.73 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 242

Ammo - 7mm 242

Ammo - 8mm 218

Ammo - 9.5mm 215

1 - 1 inch 15.78 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 260

Ammo - 8mm 253

Ammo - 9.5mm 232

7/8 - 7/8 inch 15.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 271

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

3/4 - 3/4 inch 14.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 286

Ammo - 7mm 277

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

5/8 - 5/8 inch 12.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 256

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

1/2 - 1/2 inch 10.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

3/8 - 3/8 inch 8.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 259

Ammo - 7mm 241

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 190

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 15.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 239

7/8 - 3/4 inch 14.51 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 279

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

3/4 - 5/8 inch 13.27 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 299

Ammo - 7mm 286

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

5/8 - 1/2 inch 12.36 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 305

Ammo - 7mm 286

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 224

1/2 - 3/8 inch 10.38 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 246

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 16.48 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

1 - 3/4 inch 14.41 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 272

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

7/8 - 5/8 inch 13.39 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 256

Ammo - 9.5mm 232

3/4 - 1/2 inch 12.41 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 291

Ammo - 7mm 276

Ammo - 8mm 262

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

5/8 - 3/8 inch 10.76 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 255

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 15.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 271

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 239

1 - 5/8 inch 14.19 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 242

7/8 - 1/2 inch 12.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 286

Ammo - 8mm 268

Ammo - 9.5mm 235

3/4 - 3/8 inch 11.51 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 308

Ammo - 7mm 290

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 225

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 13.44 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 287

Ammo - 8mm 272

Ammo - 9.5mm 241

7/8 - 3/8 inch 11.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 285

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

SoBong Taichi 0.70

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 16.67 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 215

Ammo - 7mm 214

Ammo - 8mm 213

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

1 - 1 inch 15.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 237

Ammo - 7mm 234

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 220

7/8 - 7/8 inch 15.09 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 254

Ammo - 8mm 249

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

3/4 - 3/4 inch 14.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 274

Ammo - 7mm 269

Ammo - 8mm 256

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

5/8 - 5/8 inch 12.95 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 255

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

1/2 - 1/2 inch 11.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 264

 Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

3/8 - 3/8 inch 9.20 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 256

Ammo - 7mm 233

Ammo - 8mm 205

Ammo - 9.5mm 185

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 15.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 254

Ammo - 7mm 253

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

7/8 - 3/4 inch 15.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

3/4 - 5/8 inch 13.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 235

5/8 - 1/2 inch 12.18 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 299

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 261

Ammo - 9.5mm 214

1/2 - 3/8 inch 10.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 215

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 15.84 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 232

Ammo - 7mm 229

Ammo - 8mm 226

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

1 - 3/4 inch 14.51 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

7/8 - 5/8 inch 14.89 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 281

Ammo - 8mm 263

Ammo - 9.5mm 238

3/4 - 1/2 inch 12.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

5/8 - 3/8 inch 11.34 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 307

Ammo - 7mm 289

Ammo - 8mm 263

Ammo - 9.5mm 224

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 15.56 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 250

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

1 - 5/8 inch 14.19 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 268

Ammo - 8mm 259

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

7/8 - 1/2 inch 13.41 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 286

Ammo - 8mm 267

Ammo - 9.5mm 240

3/4 - 3/8 inch 12.12 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 314

Ammo - 7mm 296

Ammo - 8mm 272

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 14.14 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 288

Ammo - 8mm 273

Ammo - 9.5mm 246

7/8 - 3/8 inch 14.24 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 338

Ammo - 7mm 316

Ammo - 8mm 287

Ammo - 9.5mm 249

Based on this set of data, I can now create an endless amount of lists.

Now, remember that fun day that I mentioned, where I just want to smash cans with a heavy setup and I don't care about band life.

Well, I can use these band results just as they are, or even reduce their active length a tiny bit more for even more power.

The following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 290 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

309 7/8 - 3/4 13.82 0.50

308 3/4 - 3/8 11.51 0.60

307 5/8 - 3/8 11.34 0.70

305 5/8 - 1/2 12.36 0.60

304 7/8 - 3/8 11.33 0.60

304 1 - 7/8 14.87 0.50

301 3/4 - 5/8 11.96 0.50

300 5/8 - 3/8 10.76 0.60

300 1 - 1/2 13.44 0.60

338 7/8 - 3/8 14.24 0.70

314 3/4 - 3/8 12.12 0.70

299 5/8 - 1/2 12.18 0.70

299 3/4 - 5/8 13.27 0.60

297 3/4 - 3/4 12.77 0.50

297 7/8 - 1/2 13.41 0.70

297 1 - 1/2 14.14 0.70

297 7/8 - 1/2 12.97 0.60

297 30 - 20 14.13 0.50

296 5/8 - 5/8 12.79 0.60

295 3/4 - 1/2 12.74 0.70

295 1/2 - 3/8 10.38 0.60

295 1/2 - 3/8 10.55 0.70

295 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

294 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

293 1 - 1/2 10.93 0.50

291 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

291 3/4 - 1/2 12.41 0.60

290 7/8 - 5/8 14.89 0.70

Ammo - 7mm - FPS OF 280 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

316 7/8 - 3/8 14.24 0.70

296 3/4 - 3/8 12.12 0.70

294 7/8 - 3/4 13.82 0.60

290 1 - 7/8 14.87 0.60

290 3/4 - 3/8 11.51 0.60

289 5/8 - 3/8 11.34 0.70

288 1 - 1/2 14.14 0.70

288 30 - 20 14.13 0.50

287 1 - 1/2 13.44 0.60

286 7/8 - 1/2 12.97 0.60

286 7/8 - 1/2 13.41 0.70

286 5/8 - 1/2 12.36 0.60

286 3/4 - 5/8 13.27 0.60

285 7/8 - 3/8 11.33 0.60

283 30 - 25 15.95 0.50

283 3/4 - 5/8 11.96 0.50

281 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

281 7/8 - 5/8 14.89 0.70

280 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

280 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

280 5/8 - 5/8 12.79 0.60

280 5/8 - 3/8 10.76 0.60

280 1 - 5/8 14.19 0.60

280 3/4 - 5/8 13.65 0.70

280 5/8 - 1/2 12.18 0.70

280 3/4 - 1/2 12.74  0.70

Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 260 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

287 7/8 - 3/8 14.24 0.70

276 1 - 7/8 14.87 0.50

273 7/8 - 3/4 13.82 0.50

273 30 - 20 14.13 0.50

273 1 - 1/2 14.14 0.70

272 3/4 - 3/8 12.12 0.70

272 1 - 1/2 13.44 0.60

271 30 - 25 15.95 0.50

269 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

268 7/8 - 1/2 12.97 0.60

267 7/8 - 1/2 13.41 0.70

265 1 - 5/8 14.19 0.60

265 5/8 - 1/2 12.36 0.60

265 3/4 - 5/8 13.27 0.60

265 7/8 - 3/8 11.33 0.60

265 3/4 - 5/8 13.65 0.70

265 3/4 - 3/8 11.51 0.60

265 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

265 7/8 - 3/4 14.51 0.60

265 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

263 1 - 5/8 11.56 0.50

263 5/8 - 3/8 11.34 0.70

263 7/8 - 5/8 14.89 0.70

262 3/4 - 1/2 12.41 0.60

261 3/4 - 5/8 11.96 0.50

261 5/8 - 1/2 12.18 0.70

261 1 - 3/4 12.40 0.50

260 1 - 1/2 10.93 0.50

260 7/8 - 7/8 15.37 0.60

260 3/4 - 1/2 12.74 0.70

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS OF 230 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

249 7/8 - 3/8 14.24 0.70

246 30 - 25 15.95 0.50

246 1 - 1/2 14.14 0.70

243 1 - 7/8 14.87 0.50

243 30 - 20 14.13 0.50

242 1 - 5/8 14.19 0.60

241 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

241 1 - 1/2 13.44 0.60

240 7/8 - 1/2 13.41 0.70

239 1 - 7/8 15.37 0.60

239 30 - 20 15.91 0.60

238 7/8 - 5/8 14.89 0.70

237 30 - 30 16.15 0.50

236 7/8 - 3/4 13.82 0.50

235 3/4 - 5/8 13.65 0.70

235 7/8 - 1/2 12.97 0.60

234 7/8 - 3/4 14.51 0.60

234 7/8 - 7/8 15.37 0.60

234 30 - 25 16.48 0.60

234 3/4 - 1/2 12.74 0.70

233 1 - 5/8 14.19 0.70

233 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

232 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.60

232 1 - 1 15.78 0.60

231 1 - 3/4 12.40 0.50

230 3/4 - 3/8 12.12 0.70

230 1 - 3/4 14.51 0.70

230 1 - 7/8 15.91 0.70

230 1 - 3/4 14.41 0.60

230 3/4 - 5/8 13.27 0.60

230 1 - 5/8 11.56 0.50

Now, if I want to do the same again, but this time I only want to focus on straight band cuts for some reason,

then the following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

297 3/4 - 3/4 12.77 0.50

296 5/8 - 5/8 12.79 0.60

295 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

294 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

291 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

287 1/2 - 1/2 10.85 0.60

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

281 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

280 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

280 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

280 5/8 - 5/8 12.79 0.60

277 3/4 - 3/4 12.77 0.50

277 3/4 - 3/4 14.00 0.60

Ammo - 8mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

269 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

265 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

265 30 - 30 13.80 0.40

260 7/8 - 7/8 15.37 0.60

227 3/4 - 3/4 8.92 0.40

218 30 - 30 16.73 0.60

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

241 1 - 1 15.28 0.50

237 30 - 30 16.15 0.50

234 7/8 - 7/8 15.37 0.60

233 7/8 - 7/8 14.26 0.50

232 1 - 1 15.78 0.60

226 7/8 - 7/8 15.09 0.70

Remember when I said that I could also use this set of data to search for light setups too?

Well, I can find the lowest draw weight results and then simply increase the active length until I achieve my desired results for a combination of power,

draw weight, ball bearing size, and of course, band life.

We have 2 more lists below just for that very purpose.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 7 AND BELOW

252 3/4 - 1/2 6.60 0.40

251 5/8 - 1/2 6.74 0.40

249 3/4 - 3/8 6.08 0.40

236 5/8 - 3/8 5.33 0.40

234 3/8 - 3/8 6.33 0.50

233 1/2 - 3/8 5.30 0.40

233 1/2 - 1/2 6.00 0.40

205 3/8 - 3/8 4.33 0.40

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 7 AND BELOW

236 3/4 - 1/2 6.60 0.40

232 5/8 - 1/2 6.74 0.40

227 3/4 - 3/8 6.08 0.40

218 3/8 - 3/8 6.33 0.50

216 5/8 - 3/8 5.33 0.40

215 1/2 - 1/2 6.00 0.40

213 1/2 - 3/8 5.30 0.40

187 3/8 - 3/8 4.33 0.40

Once again, you may experience a slight increase in power when compared to my set of data.

Firstly, for all my testing, I used an over sized pouch which was really meant for 10 - 13mm ammo.

This was the only pouch I had which had big enough holes to fit all the different thicknesses of latex band.

All my other pouches had tiny holes. These would have made me give up on the testing project very quickly.

Secondly, I did not cut the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. This enabled me to re-use the latex.

Well, that's all folks!

Hope you found something of interest!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow... I dont't know if I am reading all this correctly cos there is a lot of data to digest but this So Bong stuff is putting through some impressive FPS! Can you share your opinion comparing the three please? Looks like I'll be ordering some So Bong soon...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow from me also, that was a massive investigation and much appreciated. Love stats and seeing into the inner secrets of our engines.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 0,7 Sobong Taichi and have been thinking, why it's not more popular.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I think I am entitled to 10 posts per day, so I think I should use them wisely.

AKA Forgotten - Yes, I enjoy stats and facts too. I always wanted to find this kind of data online, but never could.

So I decided to create my own set of data and then share it freely with anyone else who was interested.

In years to come, someone will come across this thread and say "I have been looking high and low for this"

urbanshooter - It is funny that you have asked me the one question I was hoping nobody would ask me.

Whenever I read forum posts comparing one brand of latex to another brand, I always see one person

saying they like the feel of Sumeike but not Precise, or they like the stretch of GZK but not SoBong.

Then the next person will say the exact opposite. So it really is just a personal preference.

Personally, I like the way they all feel and stretch differently. I Have no preference because I actually enjoy them all.

So instead, I will offer people some more valuable information, just in case they have not figured it out yet.

Lets say, you want to shoot 8mm ball bearings at 260 FTS.

The set of data will give you an IDEA of which band thicknesses and draw weights to choose from.

You can then choose the thickest of the bands if you want the best band life.

Or you can choose the lowest draw weight if that is your preference instead.

Lets say, you want to shoot 9.5mm ball bearings at 230 FTS.

The set of data will give you an IDEA of which band cuts to choose from.

If you are not a fan of the band life of tapered cuts, then you can look at the straight cuts instead.

Lets say, you want to shoot 7mm ball bearings at 270 FTS.

The set of data will give you an IDEA of which band cuts to choose from.

If you have a choice between 3/8 and 1/2 inch at the pouch, you may believe that the 1/2 inch may have a better band life.

If you have a choice between 1/4 and 3/8 inch taper, you may believe that the 1/4 inch taper may have a better band life.

There are endless ways to use the set of data.

Kalevala - You are so right. I started testing Sumeike and then Precise 3rd Generation.

I knew these were the two most popular latex brands, so I expected nothing from SoBong Taichi.

Well, I got a nice surprise. I see you did too!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Very diplomatic answer! I won't be surprised if you are in government! I'm going to try a roll of So Bong for sure to work it out for myself but I wouldn't have minded a sneak preview through an opinion ... Be as it may an opinion is a personal point of view and it is entitled to differ! We may each look for something different, some may want pure speed, others longevity while a few of us would value smooth elongation... Oh well... I already have too much rubber already anyway so getting more isn't going to make any difference!


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Here are the results in word documents, just in case the threads mysteriously disappear in the future.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

IMPORTANT - I just posted a reply to Projectile Pilot in Part 1.

He correctly posted that his results for Sumeike 0.70 were about 30 FPS faster than mine.

I have copied and pasted my reply below for you all to remember:

Yes, that sounds about right.

Remember, my results are for a 30.5 inch draw, so I would expect your 32 inch draw to get faster speeds.

I would also expect someone with a 34 inch draw to get even faster speeds.

That is why someone on this forum gets 300 FPS with 9.5mm ball bearings using full butterfly. (Not Sumeike)

It's because his draw length is longer still.

For a shorter draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move lower together.

For a longer draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move higher together.

And I would also expect the 23 band cut results to remain more or less in the same order too.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Northerner asked me a great question in Part 1, so I wanted to post the reply in Part 2 and Part 3 aswell, just in case anyone missed it.

He wrote:

Secretstallion....have you compared your freehand shooting to the machine shooting numbers? It would be interesting to see a few examples. I'm curious if the freehand produces a bit higher numbers. A machine release is completely dead. Freehand shooting can produce a bit more power from an active release and/or a frame flip.

Hey Northerner,

Yes, you are correct in suggesting that freehand slingshot FPS numbers may be slightly higher than testing rig FPS numbers.

I found that when I shoot freehand over a chronograph, I subconsciously try to cheat or 'push' the FPS numbers higher.

This may include drawing back a little further, releasing the ball bearing straight away instead of waiting about 2 seconds like I would do

in real life for aiming purposes and flicking my wrist forward upon release.

So the problem with using freehand is that I could not trust my results because there was no consistency.

I could not replicate these little cheats exactly the same every single time, especially when I don't always know that I am doing it.

This is the whole reason I chose to use the testing rig.

So, like I mentioned in the thread, I used the testing rig to solve these problems and guarantee consistency in my results.

I could not cheat by drawing back any further than 30.5 inch.

I could not cheat by flicking my wrist forward.

And I released the ball bearing 2 seconds after loading which is exactly what I do when I shoot freehand.

Which means my testing rig release is not completely dead as you suggest, because that would also have to mean that my freehand shooting

is completely dead too, because it is the exact same 2 second hold before pouch release.

I mentioned in the threads that you should not be surprised if you get higher FPS numbers when compared to those shown in the set of data.

I mentioned I use an oversized 10-13mm testing pouch and I do not cut the excess 10mm or so of latex from the pouch end.

Well, when you throw in those little cheats I mentioned, you can see why you can achieve higher FPS numbers than those shown.

This is why I kept repeating that this is an IDEA of the FPS, etc.

As an example, once I finished all of my testing, I then cut a 3/4 - 3/8 Sumeike 0.45 band set and then attached it onto my freehand slingshot.

But this time, instead of using an oversized testing pouch meant for 10-13mm, I used a small aerodynamic pouch meant for 6-7mm ball bearings.

This time I also removed the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. I then shot a 6mm ball bearing.

My set of data showed 255 FPS. This time, however, 301 FPS appeared on the chronograph, but I was not surprised.

It was a combination of using the correct sized pouch, removing the excess latex, inconsistent draw length, inconsistent pouch release

and subconscious flicking of the wrist to push my numbers higher.

So my testing rig ensures me consistency in results when comparing FPS, band thickness, band cuts, draw weight and ball bearing size.

The set of data gives you an IDEA of what to expect when using my exact set of test criteria.

You can either enjoy the slightly higher FPS that you may achieve when using the appropriate pouch and shooting freehand,

or you can choose to use a combination of band thickness, band cut, draw weight and ball bearing size to achieve your desired results.

The set of data is the starting point, the rest is where the fun starts.

I am glad you asked this great question because it gives me a chance to add this information just in case someone else is wondering the same thing.

I shall post this on the other 2 comment sections because it is such a great question.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Job Secret Stallion! This is the most extensive testing of slingshot rubbers I have ever seen. Excellent!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks one more time for making this test :bowdown:

I have been watching these results and looks like Sobong Taichi 0,7 when cut to 7/8-3/8, is perfect when shooting 8 & 9,5 mm steel.

And time to make simple test, penetration test using water filled steel can, wall thickness 0,25 mm.

Result was clean penetration from one side and bulge on the other wall.

Distance was 21 m and I was using 8 mm steel ammo.

When I was trying this, I had no doubts that speed was somewhere close to 280 fps.

My small plastic bottle targets don't like this bandset too much, sound is loud after hit and hit point is easy to see.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

I cannot seem to edit this thread.

So please note that half way down the SoBong Taichi summary called: Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 290 AND ABOVE

You will see:

338 7/8 - 3/8 14.24 0.70

314 3/4 - 3/8 12.12 0.70

These 2 should obviously be at the top because they are the fastest FPS.

This must have happened when I copied and pasted my word document onto the thread.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Kalevala - You really are a legend.

Using the set of data to give you ideas is a great way to use it.

Like I said, on a fun day just load up the fastest band cuts and just blast cans.

Now go and find a 6mm ball bearing and watch it fly at 338 FPS on the same bandset.

If you go and read the last post I just made in Part 1 to Projectile Pilot, I explain why you will get faster speeds than me and what I did on my last day of testing.

Thanks for your photos.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I have found myself surrounded by latex band samples, so I need to have a clearout.

So, I have placed an ad in the For Sale by Individuals Forum, just in case anyone here is interested.

Here is the link: Sumeike - Precice - SoBong For Sale (mispelt)

Thanks


----------

